# Worst Sports Injuries



## keithunited (Jun 11, 2015)

What is your worst sport injury of all time? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTBzC-xW2hg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2015)

I broke my right foot the F off  

Dislocation and broken tibia and fibula. Worst part was I didn't feel it so I immediately tried to get up and walk...epic fail...I actually walked on my ankle.


After some surgery I'm all good. Was supposed to take 12 weeks for a full recovery...I was back playing competitively in 8  It did help that I had one of the best orthopedic surgeon's in America put be back together 

There is a video of my accident floating around somewhere.


----------



## asher (Jun 11, 2015)

Various bruises, some muscle tweaks and strains, split nail from accidentally taking a parry with my back hand... minor rolled ankle from accidentally doing half an overhead bicycle kick when I wasn't trying 

Not that one is going to pick up many injuries playing like 16 years of golf, but I've been skiing longer. Fencing is actually remarkably safe as long as you don't blow your knees or ankles up from repetitive stress.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2015)

asher said:


> Various bruises, some muscle tweaks and strains, split nail from accidentally taking a parry with my back hand... minor rolled ankle from accidentally doing half an overhead bicycle kick when I wasn't trying
> 
> Not that one is going to pick up many injuries playing like 16 years of golf, but I've been skiing longer. Fencing is actually remarkably safe as long as you don't blow your knees or ankles up from repetitive stress.



I snapped my right thumb at the base of the joint snowboarding...that sucked cause i didn't go to hospital for 7 days


----------



## asher (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe I'm just really lucky or I long ago figured out how to fall over correctly


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2015)

asher said:


> Maybe I'm just really lucky or I long ago figured out how to fall over correctly



hahah I was ripping around a corner on the last run on the day...there wasn't any way I was falling correctly 


Shock was setting in half through the rest of the run...and i was alone that was fun


----------



## watson503 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was training for the USPF Texas State Nat's in 2000 and warming-up on my max-effort squat day in a power rack which I was unaware was not bolted to the ground - my last warm-up with 585 flew-up and I was stoked, wired as hell on caffeine and ephedrine, and racked the weight a little too forcefully which caused the entire rack to topple-over into the mirror in front of me. I stood there with the weight on my back for about 30 seconds before someone ran over and uprighted it, had no idea I had ruptured 2 disks in my lower back. The worst part was the sciatica that resulted from it, that caused me to eventually stop training altogether and it was 6 years before I competed again.

Knees getting blown-out while squatting big weights always was a phobia lmao First meet back and during warm-ups a guy blew his knee out in the mono-lift...seeing that almost made me pack my bag and hit the door lmao Here's an example, Marc Bartley with 1205 which didn't end well and led to Marc forgoing powerlifting and switched to bodybuilding for a while:


----------



## Yeah_man (Aug 30, 2015)

Breaking fingers - Cricket whilst fielding

Stitches in head - getting smashed in the head whilst walking behind someone on the driving range , was totally my fault but i was just a dumb kid

Fractured elbow - Cycling and came off. Had to have a scribe at uni as i couldnt write (back in the day where laptops/ notepads were only for the rich few)

Cracked ribs - playing rugby league


----------



## Sofos (Aug 30, 2015)

Not me, but no question, Clint Malarchuk's injury is the worst in sports history. Has his throat slit wide open (arteries included) on ice.

Warning: Video is very bloody and disturbing. Watch at own risk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR-wA4SmbO4


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 30, 2015)

^^^ 
That is indeed quite disturbing. I was going to say the Anderson Silva floppy-foot shin breaking on Weidman's knee (checked kick), but that's like G-rated compared to that dude's neck.


Personally, aside from little muscle or nerve tweaks the only real injuries I've ever suffered were all finger/thumbs getting bent back too far as a high school running back.
I'm fairly sure all were just ligaments getting over-stretched, but wow what an annoying thing to deal with when they're still handing you the ball and depending on you for the offense.  

Not to sound like a wimp, I loved hard contact, but hand injuries just made me want to go home and watch TV or anything else but play football. Never hurt myself playing defense, but that was where I gave myself a couple real good "stingers", the kind that make your arm/arms go numb for a couple minutes. Not a good thing.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2015)

Sofos said:


> Not me, but no question, Clint Malarchuk's injury is the worst in sports history. Has his throat slit wide open (arteries included) on ice.
> 
> Warning: Video is very bloody and disturbing. Watch at own risk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR-wA4SmbO4



Oh hey, this was my immediate thought when I saw the thread title. Nothing like gritty 70's hockey right?


----------



## warped (Aug 31, 2015)

Stuffed both my wrists in a Personal Training session nearly 3 years ago (they are still causing me pain). Resulted in:
Scapho-Lunate injury + ganglion cyst
TFCC injury/tear
ECU subsheath tear causing constant ECU tendon subluxation and tendinopathy.

Various surgeons/docs have given different advice on whether to have surgery or not so I haven't gone under the knife yet as I'm told there is a chance it could make it worse.

Had to quit lifting weights, band project/playing guitar - hence I've been more interested lately in building a guitar because I can't play for any decent period of time (let along drag all my gear out to rehearsals/gigs).

MRI's/ultrasounds/injections/consultants could have bought me a blackmachine with that money..


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Sep 1, 2015)

I slid headfirst into 3rd base during a fall intrasquad when I was a sophomore in college and ended up shredding the supraspinatus, tearing the infraspinatus and partially detaching the labrum in my right shoulder.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 1, 2015)

Napoleon McCallum on Monday Night Football in 1994.

No, I'm not going to link to it - search if you want. Maybe not as disturbing as Malarchuk's, but it I was watching the game on TV and damn near crawled up the back of my couch when I saw it at speed. When they showed it again, I went to get a beer and didn't come back until they were done showing it. Ugh.

My personal worst was getting hit in the head with a live drive when I was pitching in HS. A rough guess had the hitspeed off my fastball that didn't move at 108-109 MPH. I was unconscious before I hit the ground.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 1, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> My personal worst was getting hit in the head with a live drive when I was pitching in HS. A rough guess had the hitspeed off my fastball that didn't move at 108-109 MPH. I was unconscious before I hit the ground.



DUDE. That sucks.

I was at a minor league game in Scranton, PA a long time ago and they lady a couple rows back from me was hit in the face with a foul ball  Bloody mess.


----------



## MFB (Sep 2, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Napoleon McCallum on Monday Night Football in 1994.



Once you said Monday Night Football, I had a feeling this was the one I thought it was. Never had a name to put to it though.


----------



## Ebart (Nov 14, 2015)

Broken left radius in a muay thai fight. Broke in second round. Kept fighting, went on to win a decision. 

Broken right orbital bone MMA sparring. This ended my career. 

Both required surgery and metal implants. I am now part animal, part machine.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 17, 2015)

Dislocated my kneecap playing goalie for ball hockey about 12 years ago. Players were driving the net and I slide my left leg out to make a stop and it just snapped right out, which was weird because there was no contact or anything. Was disgusting to see my whole bottom half of that leg just twisted sideways lol. Took a couple months to recover but I wont stop on my left leg anymore playing Ice hockey.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2015)

I snapped the ball end off the top of my femur... It was wonderful... 

I was also knocked out going for a rebound in basketball once when someone pushed my legs... I just remember doing a half a flip and waking up.

And some douchenozzle kid pushed me off a slide as a child and I dislocated my elbow in kindergarten...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 17, 2015)

So many... but not many that I can think of that were directly related to sports.

Took a little league fast-ball to the head... right between the eyes. Wound up in ER... just a concussion though. 

Got the tip of a ski stuck in a snowbank and s-l-o-w-l-y tore the ligaments ( or tendons?) in my left knee. Insanely painful.

Slipped off a bike pedal going pretty fast... jamming the left knee and subsequently bending it backwards ( overextended). Never fully healed. 

Dropped an axle-shaft onto my big toe wearing no shoes lol.. Broke the toe. 

Just a few that I remember off the top of my head... certainly nothing as traumatic as some of what's in this thread.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 17, 2015)

I grew up playing pretty much every major North American sport except for Basketball. Somehow managed to play football and hockey for years without suffering more than a sprained knee. I even played soccer at a highly competitive level and some managed to stay injury-free until I stopped playing at 18.

However when I was 19, playing a casual game of soccer with some friends, I got slide tackled by my friend's raging Irish dad. I tried to jump it, but just caught my foot on him and bailed hard, landing directly on my shoulder. It felt like when I landed, my arm just planted and inertia just sent the rest of my body driving forward. I suffered a _severe_ dislocation and now 8 years later, the joint still suffers from chronic instability to the point that I can't throw a baseball or a football to save my life nor, without experience pain/major discomfort. It's also at constant risk of dislocating again at the slightest knock at the wrong angle.

My other should is also ....ed. I've wrecked on my bike plenty of times, been hit by cars, etc. without so much as knocking out a tooth. But one day I was hauling a bunch of .... around and when one of the bags I was carrying came loose and when I tried to swing it back over my shoulder, I just kind of went down reeeeaaaally slowly. Tried to break the fall with my arm, but the shoulder just popped right out on contact. Luckily it was just a sublaxation that time.


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 10, 2016)

Sofos said:


> Not me, but no question, Clint Malarchuk's injury is the worst in sports history. Has his throat slit wide open (arteries included) on ice.
> 
> Warning: Video is very bloody and disturbing. Watch at own risk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR-wA4SmbO4


lol... I opened this thread just to say Clint Malarchuk, you beat me to it. Still the only sports injury that makes me queasy just to think about.

BTW, since I can't find a current NHL thread, I'll just say it here: GO PENS!! CHAMPIONSHIP 2016!! We're only 1 win away.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 7, 2017)

I sprained my ankle once it`s the most painful thing I've ever had. That's all  that comes to mind.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 20, 2017)

I can't bring myself to watch, but I wonder if Sid Vicious was included when he tried jumping off the top rope towards the end of WCW. Effectively ended his career, too.


----------



## Karmaic (Sep 13, 2019)

Old thread, but im going to post anyway. 

Broke 2 ribs playing hockey. Speared myself with my own stick at nearly full speed. And Im fast. The puck was stopped on the side of the goal. Was concentrating on making a move and that slight miscalculation bit me hard. 

Broke one of the same ribs again (playing hockey) on a fall. 

Also fractured my sternum playing hockey as the result of a cheap check on me. 

All this happened within a year. And I was "serious" injury free the previous 17 years of playing.


----------

